# Creatine Improves Health and Increases Lifespan



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Study Finds Creatine Improves Health and Increases Lifespan in Mice Lifespan studies examine the effects of certain interventions over the entire lifespan of the test animal ??? which gives a far more accurate indication of long???term effectiveness and safety rather than simply looking at biological markers in the short???term. We???ve seen previously, how substances which [...]

*Read More...*


----------

